# A Visit to the "Tijuana Trolley."



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

While visiting southern California this past week I had the chance to ride the San Diego Trolley System, called by many the Tijuana Trolley. The system uses Siemens low-floor three-section light rail train sets which certainly would make beautiful large scale models.









The trolley does not actually cross the border into Tijuana, Mexico but stops at San Ysidro, pictured above. The border fence can be seen on the hill.









The southerly-most stop has lots of activity including an adjacent freight line. Visiting this location was something I had always wanted to check-off on my bucket list. Off topic a bit, but while in California I also got to go to Santa Catalina Island, the subject of the song "26 Miles," which was a favorite of mine when I was a kid.


----------

